# Redneck Ultimate Guide-on



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh, the things you can do with EMT conduit . . . LOL


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2020)

Interesting! Looks good bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeshaw (Nov 30, 2020)

That's actually a really good idea. Kudos to whoever thought it up. Looks like something I'd do.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 1, 2020)

EMT while galvanized is very thin. Aluminum conduit might be a better choice.


----------



## catsmith (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice work with a bender. Great idea.


----------

